# Ileostomy Reversal (CPT 44620 vs 44625)



## MelBarclay (Sep 15, 2020)

44620 vs 44625

Portion of the Operative Course:  Incision made around the ileostomy site.  The 2 ends removed.  This was a loop ileostomy.  Adhesions taken down.  GIA-75 stapler was fired down the 2 barrels of intestines and TA-60 used to complete anastomosis.

I know for code 44625 a resection has to be performed which we did not do.  Is 44620 the most appropriate code since anastomosis was performed?

Or any other suggestions?


----------



## jnorman82 (Sep 22, 2020)

For a loop ileostomy takedown, I code with 44625. Technically, a resection is completed as the physician is taking down the stoma (one side) and an anastomosis is to reconnect the bowel ends (the continuing side). As long as this take down is anything but colorectal (colon to rectum) this is what is used.
44620 is used for strictly to takedown and close the stoma, no anastomosis.


----------



## MelBarclay (Sep 28, 2020)

Ok, awesome....and if a colorectal anastomosis was performed I'm gathering you would use CPT 44626?


----------

